# Harbor Freight 2hp Router



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

I was thinking that I might get a router to dedicate to my new router table and shop made lift. I ran across an ad for a HF 2hp fixed base router and was wondering if any of you know anything about them. They are pretty reasonably priced. They seem to have a lot of great reviews. The only draw back mentioned was that some thought they were a little fast. I understand that HF also sells a speed reducer that works well with this router according to reviewers.
I am very tempted but thought I would ask here.

Charlie:smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

While I've never adjusted the speed of a router I have two of the Harbor Freight 2hp routers I have on a router table. I have the two of them set up with a tongue and groove set. They work as well as any routers I've ever used. The only thing I didn't like was my router table was cramped for space and I had to take the handles off the router base and they were a pain to get off.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

ChipperOfWood said:


> I was thinking that I might get a router to dedicate to my new router table and shop made lift. I ran across an ad for a HF 2hp fixed base router and was wondering if any of you know anything about them. They are pretty reasonably priced. They seem to have a lot of great reviews. The only draw back mentioned was that some thought they were a little fast. I understand that HF also sells a speed reducer that works well with this router according to reviewers.
> I am very tempted but thought I would ask here.
> 
> Charlie:smile:


Hi Charlie - I haven't got a lot of faith in the harbor freight electrical tools. My dad used to swear by their angle grinders because they were less than $20.. of course he was buying them about every 3-4 months. I think most of their power tools are a crap shoot, some make out very well and some not worth a c***. They do have a good return policy so if you live near enough to a store that you don't need to ship things all over the country, it could be a good move. The reviews do read pretty good. For table work, the speed reducer would be a must. 
Good Luck:smile:


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

I've had the same router in a table for over two years, with the speed control, I think it was $9.00 for the two year extended " if it quits bring it in and we will give you another one", never had to use it. I also have a PC 690, the HF performs just as well as the PC does. The only thing that I can think of on the HF is the stamped wrenches, get a 24mm and a 13mm(I think that's right)open end wrenches and grind them a tad thinner to fit the collet and shaft. I can't see paying 3-4 times the price for the same tools that have a "brand name " on them.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

One of the newer Craftsman 2hp routers by Chervon Power has variable speed, and goes on sale in the $75-$80 range pretty frequently. It's well proven....can't help but wonder if it makes more sense than the HF with an outboard speed controller.
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-12-a...p-00902768000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

+1 on the craftsman routers. Real workhorses and very well built. I have 3 of them from 1.75 hp to 2.5 hp. They've done everything I've ever asked without a hiccup.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

a


ryan50hrl said:


> +1 on the craftsman routers. Real workhorses and very well built. I have 3 of them from 1.75 hp to 2.5 hp. They've done everything I've ever asked without a hiccup.


I have a Craftsman router kit and really like it. The fixed base one is a tad more then I wanted to spend but I am not ruling it out either.

Out of curiosity does the base come off either the HF 2hp or the Sears one mentioned above?

Charlie


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The base and sub-base comes off the HF router like any other router.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> The base and sub-base comes off the HF router like any other router.


Thanks Steve.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sears one too....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

ChipperOfWood said:


> a
> 
> The fixed base one is a tad more then I wanted to spend but I am not ruling it out either.


You buy it tonight and there's an extra 10% off......plus the soft start is worth something in my opinion.....


----------

